# do i need 2 thermostats for my beardie viv



## alienpaddy (Mar 1, 2011)

hey everybody.

iam getting my first beardie soon and was just wondering if i need two thermostats in my viv?

a pulse one for a ceramic heater to be used for night heat.

and do i need a dimming one for my daytime basking light?

i live in a cold area with a open fire so the heat in the house can fluctuate quite a lot.

i would appretiate any advice on thermostats/ heating or any other advice for my first beardie set up.

many thanks


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Strictly speaking, yes - if you want to run such a set-up.

I don't have any heating on at night, but the temp doesn't drop too low, so it's not an issue. Remember that in the wild, the night time temps in the Australian Desert can plummet, so they don't need much night time heat. As long as it stays above about 16C or so, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

As Jeffers says - you will not need any additional heat at night unless your room drops below 60F.

If it does and you feel you need a ceramic what I suggest is that you invest in a day/night stat - so that you can set a lower temp at nightime. Then for daytime use the ceramic to achieve the basking spot / ambient temps just like you would with an ordinary basking lamp. But because beardies are attracted to and need a bright white light you could situate a low energy or LED light next to the ceramic - this would not need a thermostat. I hope this makes sense lol.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Good advice from Jools. I'm going to put a low energy bright bulb in mine. I've just had a ceramic heater to date and I'm assured that my beardie will appreciate the extra light. (should add that I have a UV lamp as well!)


----------



## alienpaddy (Mar 1, 2011)

thank you very much for your advice!
is there any other tips for a first timer?


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeh you will need a thermostat but you can get ones with night time drop so once it goes dark it drops the temp down you will need a dimming stat if your going to be using a heat lamp microclimate are a good stat and very good on the price


----------

